

Show HN: Debian packaging for Node.js apps - ehartsuyker
https://github.com/ehartsuyker/node-deb

======
ehartsuyker
Author here. I'm not a node or JS guy or even much of a sys admin, but I had
to throw this together to help some guys at my company with deployments.
Feedback is very much welcome.

